# Machines for Adoption or Parts



## bcall2043 (Jan 23, 2014)

The local scrap yard has received a couple of machine tools and has stored them up front in the retail area for a while. I told the yard manager that the machines were big, old, had a limited market, and would be slow to sell. He has agreed to sell parts that may be needed before crushing if they don't sell quickly. I am not the seller but will be glad to help get any information anyone needs about the machines and parts availability. I have attached initial photos including tag information. The person to contact for pricing and availability information along with location is as follows:

Woody Woodward (8:00 to 5:00 Central Time Monday -Friday)
Clark Iron and Metal
Murfreesboro, Tennessee
615-893-7281

The first machine is a Cincinnati Universal Grinder. First photos are below.







The second machine is a Monarch lathe. First photos are below.





I will be glad to help with additional photos or parts information if needed. You can PM me or post a request here. I will also help remove any needed parts within my skill level and available tools needed (when it gets warmer).

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

Benny that Monarch looks promising for a couple of parts I need. I'll look closer at it. Compound/and or cross-slide is my primary interest.


----------



## xalky (Jan 23, 2014)

I get sad when i see nice big machines like that getting scrapped. I can't help it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

In my area, by the time they are scrap yard, that's probably where they belong, or in a salvage warehouse for parts. We get a lot of hard use out of machines in the oilfield. I know where there are several just sitting outside the shops where they were worn out, then just dragged outside to make room for their replacement. No emotion involved with the oilfield. It's about making parts, repairing broken stuff and getting oil and gas out of the ground, at any cost. I actually have my eye on a BP and a ~6 foot brake I drive by occasionally on the way to one of the hospitals I do work for. Haven't stopped to talk with them about the machines yet, but they are under a shed roof, but rusting away. Maybe I can get them cheap.

Like I need more projects.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 23, 2014)

@Benny:  Cool stuff and I hope somebody squeezes a little more life out of those things... That Monarch is a beast!

@Tony:  Don't drive over to those places that have tempting stuff in-view.  -You know what's going to happen if you do...


Ray


----------



## hvontres (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm, that monarch looks like it could take a 1/4" cut out of the face of some steel : [video=youtube;yP2qvIn3fL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP2qvIn3fL0[/video]


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, I know Ray. Right now I have access to enough machines to fill my shop about 3 times, and another entire working shop I am looking at. I have plans to add on this summer, if I can make a plan come together. Most of the machinery I am eyeballing is of the scale of the Monarch and the Cinci grinder, but I really don't have the space right now. I am actually considering getting the machinery, prepping it for storage and just waiting until I can build. It may not be around when I am ready for it, but it is now.

I do wish I had that grinder though. My Monarch is slightly smaller than that one, but still larger than most hobbyists will have in their stable. There is a broken casting I am wanting to replace, if it works out........it's functional, but it just ain't right, ya know?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 24, 2014)

xalky said:


> I get sad when i see nice big machines like that getting scrapped. I can't help it.



So am I.  I know that they are probably no longer useable or repairable, but I hate to see all those useful-looking parts get melted.


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Tony,

They also have an old Monarch back in the scrap iron section that's laying on it's back on top of the heap. it too has the compound still on it, I don't know if it's the same size, as it's not something I can walk up to for inspection. Benny's camera seems to produce some nice shots, could be that Benny is just a good photographer...
Perhaps he could get a shot of it from ground level next time he's in the yard; I have trouble getting the photos off my phone, or I would do it myself.

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 24, 2014)

OlCatBob said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> They also have an old Monarch back in the scrap iron section that's laying on it's back on top of the heap. it too has the compound still on it, I don't know if it's the same size, as it's not something I can walk up to for inspection. Benny's camera seems to produce some nice shots, could be that Benny is just a good photographer...
> Perhaps he could get a shot of it from ground level next time he's in the yard; I have trouble getting the photos off my phone, or I would do it myself.
> ...


That monarch in the back is so trashed I doubt there's a good screw to be salvaged


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Benny that Monarch looks promising for a couple of parts I need. I'll look closer at it. Compound/and or cross-slide is my primary interest.


Tony,
I was by the yard yesterday afternoon and got a few more pictures with my pocket camera. I have resized and posted a couple of the area you are interested in below. If you need more information let me know and I will see if I can check the condition of the parts when it gets warmer.







xalky said:


> I get sad when i see nice big machines like that getting scrapped. I can't help it.


Me too! 
When I started working years ago before the NC tools took over there were row after row of machines like these.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got the word yesterday that they want to move the two machines to the crusher and that I could take any parts off that might be wanted by others. Any possible wants or suggestions?  I adopted the chuck key, reversing switch and a couple of really cool oil level gauges from the front of the lathe for my orphanage. I noticed that someone has already taken the follower rest from the grinder also.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 4, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 4, 2014)

hvontres said:


> Hmm, that monarch looks like it could take a 1/4" cut out of the face of some steel : [video=youtube;yP2qvIn3fL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP2qvIn3fL0[/video]



Can't get enough of posts like that hah hah

THanks man!


Bernie


----------



## Senna (Feb 5, 2014)

Benny, you need to take ALL the stuff on the table of the grinder! You should also take that spindle.
Heck, I think you need a powered workhead for your #2 don't you? There it is!!!!


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 7, 2014)

Senna said:


> Benny, you need to take ALL the stuff on the table of the grinder! You should also take that spindle.
> Heck, I think you need a powered workhead for your #2 don't you? There it is!!!!



Please don't temp me! You know I am a "Tool Junkie".:thinking:

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes

- - - Updated - - -

A few more pictures for a forum member.



*Salvaged Levers*



*Jaw Clutch*



*Broken Bracket - RH Side of Carriage

*Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

